# Drugs



## neoacacia (Aug 31, 2017)

Curious to here about your experiences with them.

What have you done?
What was you experiences like with them?
Would you like to try others?
Did you take them to cope with something or for medicinal reasons or to party?



Ive done weed and mdma. Smoke weed for a bit, started to help with depression, stopped due to feeling spaced out from everything and wanted to stop smoking, found taking up new hobbies and sport helped me much more. Mdma is for festivals and partys. Have some pretty crazy stories to tell while on it and what ive seen people do on it


----------



## Reznor (Aug 31, 2017)

Only pharmecuticals, except for some ambiguous times:

1. I might have eaten some pot nobakes
2. one time someone snuck white powder into gas station coffee pot that I drank from and there was some mild synesthesia
3. A tenant below me smoked a bunch, it seeped up and I woke up a little buzzed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neoacacia (Aug 31, 2017)

Reznor said:


> Only pharmecuticals, except for some ambiguous times:
> 
> 1. I might have eaten some pot nobakes
> 2. one time someone snuck white powder into gas station coffee pot that I drank from and there was some mild synesthesia
> 3. *A tenant below me smoked a bunch, it seeped up and I woke up a little buzzed*



That must of been quite weird


----------



## Larcher (Aug 31, 2017)

A comprehensive list of what I've done, recreation wise:

Weed a bunch of times
Cocaine x1
Ecstasy x1
Laughing Gas x1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2017)

1. too many
2. fun times
3. not much left to try

all of those reasons


----------



## Eros (Aug 31, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> 1. too many
> 2. fun times
> 3. not much left to try


Basically this, except I'd try psilocybin mushrooms again. Hopefully, they'd actually work this time.


----------



## neoacacia (Aug 31, 2017)

Anyone done acid?, what is it like?


----------



## mali (Aug 31, 2017)

1 outside of weed, spice
2 heart was pounding away, couldnt stand without throwing up, felt like i was indefinitely flexing every single muscle on my body
3 nah im good ill just stick to weed


----------



## Eros (Sep 1, 2017)

neoacacia said:


> Anyone done acid?, what is it like?


I haven't, but people I know have, and they describe as a powerful hullucinagenic, lots of vibrant colors, some auditory effects, and some claim they were able to "see through walls".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Monna (Sep 1, 2017)

neoacacia said:


> Anyone done acid?, what is it like?


Fun. 


Lady Gaga said:


> I haven't, but people I know have, and they describe as a powerful hullucinagenic, lots of vibrant colors, some auditory effects, and some claim they were able to *"see through walls"*.


I live in an apartment so being able to see through walls would be weird as hell.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Monna (Sep 1, 2017)

I've smoked weed mostly every day for the past 9 years, and I take hallucinogens on occasions. Tried coke once. I used to dabble with pharmaceuticals but that stuff is no good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Sep 1, 2017)

neoacacia said:


> What have you done?



-pot
-coke
-acid
-molly
-pills of various types

couple others i can't remember off the top of my head



> What was you experiences like with them?



most were pretty fun

never again for some



> Would you like to try others?



shrooms is the only drug left i wanna try


----------



## Chad (Sep 1, 2017)

neoacacia said:


> Anyone done acid?, what is it like?



Acid lasts whole day for me. You're gonna wanna take it at midnight because acid keeps you awake.

I was peaking for about 6 hours and when you're peaking, make sure you're in a private place. You do not want to be outside because you're gonna look like a dumbass. The peak is different for everyone, but it is phenomenal. For me, it made me realize a lot of things that I normally did not notice. And it definitely helped me grow up as a person.

The come down was the best part for me. You feel like you're on the drug from the movie Limitless. Everything around you feels good. All your senses are crisp clear. And I felt a lot smarter than before because of the realization factor.

Acid is a good reset button for a lot of people, and it's best when you take it with someone you trust.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## neoacacia (Sep 1, 2017)

Marimo said:


> Acid lasts whole day for me.



The whole day. Sounds like it can either be really good or just plain horrible if you have a bad trip.


----------



## neoacacia (Sep 1, 2017)

Jane said:


> That's mean.
> 
> Monna is gonna wreck you ningens.



............you still supporting universe 2


----------



## Monna (Sep 1, 2017)

neoacacia said:


> ............you still supporting universe 2


Brianne solos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Sep 1, 2017)

>a whole day of tripping

hmm

sounds like you either took more hits than i did or just a greater dosage

my longest trip was roughly 15 hours


----------



## neoacacia (Sep 1, 2017)

kyouko said:


> >a whole day of tripping
> 
> hmm
> 
> ...



15hours  still sounds long as fuck. Whats the come up like?


----------



## trance (Sep 1, 2017)

neoacacia said:


> Whats the come up like?



great

the euphoria is present throughout the entire trip 

the visuals i experienced weren't super crazy - i didn't have any weird, out of this world hallucinations - but what was already there begins to move, twist, warp and distort and it's all just super fascinating, especially patterns

music is fucking heaven

looking at the stars?

holy shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monna (Sep 1, 2017)

kyouko said:


> great
> 
> the euphoria is present throughout the entire trip
> 
> ...


This pretty much explains my experiences exactly. 

I also draw so I tried drawing some simple pencil sketches while coming down and the results were kinda neat.


----------



## neoacacia (Sep 1, 2017)

kyouko said:


> great
> 
> the euphoria is present throughout the entire trip
> 
> ...



sounds wickeedd


----------



## neoacacia (Sep 1, 2017)

sounds like mdma with a much longer peak


----------



## trance (Sep 1, 2017)

oh and holy fuck

mirrors are fucking crazy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Monna (Sep 1, 2017)

neoacacia said:


> sounds like mdma with a much longer peak


Muuuuuch more vivid than mdma could ever be. This is a psychedelic after all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Sep 1, 2017)

molly/ecstasy doesn't give you visuals bruh


----------



## Monna (Sep 1, 2017)

i tried mdma once. it was aight.


----------



## trance (Sep 1, 2017)

Jane said:


> i tried mdma once. it was aight.



my first (and so far, only) time doing molly, i had the benefit of it being almost completely pure, i think it was 96 or 98% pure 

dude i knew at the time got it straight from poland

it sure does live up to its hype

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Itachі (Sep 1, 2017)

never tried drugs or drank alcohol, don't like things altering my state of mind. i am a boring man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monna (Sep 1, 2017)

Itachі said:


> never tried drugs or drank alcohol, don't like things altering my state of mind. i am a boring man


You are simply high on life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Sep 1, 2017)

sobriety is a great thing

unless you have an addiction 

then


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 1, 2017)

never dat tbh

and I'm glad, considering the "fucked up 'cuz of drugs people" I see and meet on a daily basis


----------



## Eros (Sep 1, 2017)

neoacacia said:


> The whole day. Sounds like it can either be really good or just plain horrible if you have a bad trip.


Don't think of a bad trip, or that's what you'll have. I've done drugs that cause hallucinations, some unpleasant, and mindset is key. If you're thinking bad thoughts, it's not a good thing. Also, if you want to test yourself out, even marijuana can cause hallucinations. Eat a pot brownie or smoke some dab before trying something heavier. See how you do. You'll be able to close your eyes and see all kinds of weird stuff, and you'll have feelings of unreality.


----------



## Slayz (Sep 1, 2017)

I do MDMA at least twice a year with this group of party friends I like to call the _*"Good Times Club"*
_
It's definitely my drug of choice and the only one I've done so far that REALLY lives up to the hype.

I cannot recommend it enough, especially if you've never done anything "heavy" before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2017)

im callin the feds smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mυgen (Sep 1, 2017)

cannabis
shrooms
2cb
mollies
ghb
acid
dmt
coke
speed (amphetamine)
blue 69 (mix of mdma, ghb and a bit of amphetimines)
ketamine (fucked up stuff)

i smoke weed on a daily basis for 10 years now and mostly keep it to that nowadays, bar the few drugs outbursts on festivals


----------



## neoacacia (Sep 1, 2017)

Mυgen said:


> cannabis
> shrooms
> 2cb
> mollies
> ...



What's your favourite out of the bunch?


----------



## Mυgen (Sep 1, 2017)

neoacacia said:


> What's your favourite out of the bunch?



weed by far 

weirdest shit must have been ketamine i rose out of my own body and saw myself sitting it was crazy shit


----------



## neoacacia (Sep 1, 2017)

Mυgen said:


> weed by far
> 
> weirdest shit must have been *ketamine i rose out of my own body* and saw myself sitting it was crazy shit



shieeet how the fuck can you describe that, what was it like


----------



## Mυgen (Sep 1, 2017)

hard to describe it some people call it the k-hole u can look it up, its just a weird fucked up sensation


----------



## John Wick (Sep 1, 2017)

Coke
pills 
weed 

come to mind. 

Did them for a myriad of reasons, would recommend against the first two since they'll lead to financial ruin for most and dependency.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 1, 2017)

Mυgen said:


> hard to describe it some people call it the k-hole u can look it up, its just a weird fucked up sensation


pills have a funny reaction, first time I tried one I spent ages caressing a carpet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mυgen (Sep 1, 2017)

i wouldnt recommend any drugs alltogether


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2017)

Mυgen said:


> cannabis
> shrooms
> 2cb
> mollies
> ...



lmao what drove u to do ket bruh


----------



## John Wick (Sep 1, 2017)

Mali said:


> lmao what drove u to do ket bruh


Probably at a festival


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Probably at a festival


idk man ket as far as i know is considered a pretty filthy drug. dunno about anyone doing it at any open social events.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 1, 2017)

Mali said:


> idk man ket as far as i know is considered a pretty filthy drug. dunno about anyone doing it at any open social events.


I went to V years ago and it was everywhere because it's cheap and students are poor


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2017)

John Wick said:


> I went to V years ago and it was everywhere because it's cheap and students are poor


the last person i knew that did ket was going around the western banks of the thames sleeping in random boats (they werent actually homeless though).


----------



## John Wick (Sep 1, 2017)

Mali said:


> the last person i knew that did ket was going around the western banks of the thames sleeping in random boats (they werent actually homeless though).


lol

you know why the toilets are particularly foul at festivals? 

apparently ket shits are the worst.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mυgen (Sep 1, 2017)

Mali said:


> lmao what drove u to do ket bruh



it was at an afterparty a long time ago, back then i really didnt give a darn and was curious to try about any drug 

ketamine now is fairly popular at festivals, key is to take a small dosus at a time, otherwise ull lose ur shit


----------



## John Wick (Sep 1, 2017)

acid is supposed to be a fucked up trip.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 1, 2017)

Mali said:


> idk man ket as far as i know is considered a pretty filthy drug. dunno about anyone doing it at any open social events.


Nah it's a pretty sociable drug, people do it at festivals all the time.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 1, 2017)

that's what I've been saying.


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2017)

clearly i hang around with the right crowd


----------



## John Wick (Sep 1, 2017)

I mean you could all be heroin addicts?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2017)

John Wick said:


> I mean you could all be heroin addicts?


neva dat 

im also lowkey shocked someone hasn't come out the wood works and said they do crack. wat with all the vibrant personalities we have on nf


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2017)

tru


----------



## neoacacia (Sep 1, 2017)

Back to uni sesh soon


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2017)

neoacacia said:


> What have you done?
> What was you experiences like with them?
> Would you like to try others?



Weed when I was a teenager. 
Meh, unnecessary.
Nope. Not a teenager anymore.


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2017)

anyone else fried 99% of the time they post on nf? 

off weed though, none of that extracurricular shit


----------



## Monna (Sep 1, 2017)

Mali said:


> anyone else fried 99% of the time they post on nf?
> 
> off weed though, none of that extracurricular shit


Yeah. I'm usually stoned off some dank while posting here.


----------



## Mυgen (Sep 1, 2017)

same


----------



## trance (Sep 2, 2017)

Jane said:


> It was ehhhhhh
> 
> I'd still much rather try mescaline or salvia



don't they induce visuals/hallucinations?


----------



## Monna (Sep 2, 2017)

kyouko said:


> don't they induce visuals/hallucinations?


Wait are moon rocks a thing? I thought you were memeing somehow


----------



## John Wick (Sep 2, 2017)

I should probably try meth at some point.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Sep 2, 2017)

Jane said:


> Wait are moon rocks a thing? I thought you were memeing somehow



Link removed


----------



## Harmonie (Sep 2, 2017)

To put it simply: I have never done drugs, and I have no intention of ever doing so.

Now that I live in apartments, I can smell the stuff that neighbors are smoking and it instantaneously gives me a headache. No thanks. Plus, it's illegal. I'm not saying for sure that it should be (although they *shouldn't* be doing it in an apartment where other people have to smell it) but I am saying I most definitely do not want to get caught up in that mess.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 2, 2017)

weeds legality has always been debateable


----------



## Deidars (Feb 10, 2018)

Never tried weed, but open to it. I've had chances, but I'm waiting to have my first experience with a certain friend.

This is something I never told anyone.. And will never do it again. But I was alone with a guy I didn't really know too well, and he got me a little drunk on vodka (my first experience getting drunk), and offered me cocaine. I wasn't thinking, so I tried it. It didn't really do anything though. I'm not exactly sure why.. I was sick that day and my nose was clogged, so maybe I didn't sniff it properly? x_x" The only difference was that my nostril was numb. Only my nose got high, lol.

But yeah.. it was a really dumb decision. The guy was trying to get me drunk and high because he wanted to fuck me. I wasn't completely gone though, so I didn't let him. He did try to force himself on me at one point, but I got out of that situation and went to my friend who was there. I don't plan on fucking with cocaine users in the future.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 10, 2018)

I don't do drugs and have no desire to try any. I don't care for alcohol either.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 11, 2018)

Haven't tried any and can't say I am that interested in trying really.


----------

